# الزوج المصرى والاجنبى



## Desert Rose (26 أكتوبر 2012)

انا مش عارفه اذا كان الموضوع ده اتناقش قبل كده ولا لا 
بس اللى خلانى افتحه انى من كام يوم I had that long long debate مع افراد من عائلتى حوالين النقطة ديه 

ايهما افضل الزوج المصرى ام الاجنبى ؟ 
انا هنا مش قصدى اصلا اقارن بينهم ولا اطلع مين احسن ولا اقول ان الاجنبى احسن من المصرى ولا العكس 

لان ديه بتختلف على حسب الشخصية وطريقة التربية وكل حاجة 

بس انا اللى اثار استغرابى هو تفضيلهم للمصرى لسبب واحد وحيد وهو انه مضمون ومش هيطلق :mus13:

طيب هو مين قال ان الاجنبى بيطلق عمال على بطال ؟
فيه جوازات بتستمر بين الاجانب لمده 60 و70 سنة واعرفها كويس وعايشين فى منتهى السعادة 

طيب اقولكوا على حقيقة مفزعة ؟ معظم حالات الطلاق فى امريكا بيبقا سببها الست مش الراجل :fun_lol: يعنى الست هى اللى بتسعى للطلاق ولكن الراجل الامريكى بيحب الاستقرار وممكن تبقا مطلعة عينية ويبقا مستحمل عادى جدا علشان عايز البيت يستمر ومش عايز يطلق 

جابوا منين بقا ان الراجل الاجنبى بيطلق على نفسه مش عارفه ؟

وهل المصرى مش ببيطلق ؟ ابسلوتلى , على فكرة كتير من المصريين اللى بيهاجروا وهما متجوزين بيتطلقوا فى الغربة :new6:
هما بس مش كان عندهم فرصة للطلاق وهما فى مصر( مع انى بسمع عن حالات طلاق فى مصر بردو)  , لكن النية موجودة الحمد لله بس كانوا مستنيين الفرصة 

وبعدين هو ممكن مش يطلقها فعلا بس يخليها عايشة فى جحيم ويخليها تتمنى الموت ومش لاقياه لو هما الاتنين مش متفاهين مع بعض  , اهو مش طلق اهو بس معذبها 

وده اللى بيخلى كتير من العائلات المصرية لما تهاجر تلجأ للطلاق او الانفصال لانهم عايشين مع بعض   فى جحيم بس مش كانوا  قادرين  على الانفصال  فى مصر( طبعا الطلاق حاجة مش صح بس انا بقول وقائع بتحصل ) 


كل ده انا مش بقارن بين المصرى والاجنبى اصلا ,انا قصدى اعرض وجهة النظر بتاعتهم ان المصرى افضل لانه مش بيطلق 
لا بيطلق وعادى جدا بره مصر وجوه مصر كمان 

وكمان علشان استغربت اننا احنا المصريين عندنا معتقدات غريبة على الناس التانية ومش مستعدين ابدا نغيرها حتى لو شوفنا العكس بعنينا 

يعنى نبقا شايفين اجانب عايشين مع بعض بدون طلاق 50 سنة ومبسوطين وديه حالات كتيرة مش قليلة وبردو مصدقين ان الاجانب بيتجوزوا فى يوم ويطلقوا تانى يوم 

انا شايفة ان كل واحدة / واحد يختار الشخص اللى يناسب شخصيته سواء كان مصرى او اجنبى او مريخى بغض النظر عن الجنسية ولو هما مش متوافقين مع بعض المشاكل والطلاق ممكن بردو يحصل حتى لو كان كائن سمائى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*الزواج اكبر من الكلام ده كله
مفتكرش حد بيقيس الزواج بالاسلوب ده
هيستمر ويعيش معايا ولا هيطلقني ونتفصل
مش طماطم بنقيها هي يا انجيل​*


----------



## marcelino (26 أكتوبر 2012)

اللى متتجوزش اجنبى تبقى غلطانه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أكتوبر 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *الزواج اكبر من الكلام ده كله
> مفتكرش حد بيقيس الزواج بالاسلوب ده
> هيستمر ويعيش معايا ولا هيطلقني ونتفصل
> مش طماطم بنقيها هي يا انجيل​*



اه كلامك صح بس فيه ناس بتقيسها كده فعلا والدليل المناقشة اللى حصلت بينى وبين ناس من عيلتى 
مش كلام من الفراغ يعنى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أكتوبر 2012)

هما ليه بيبصوا من نحيه الطلاق بس
الزواج مش كدا 
طب مافي عندنا ناس بتطلق 
هو بتفرق في نسبه الطلاق مش اكتر
بس الزواج المصري احسن بكتييييييييييييييير
عن الاجنبي لعده اسباب هتحتاج مواضيع نتكلم فيها 
سيبك من موضوع طلاق ومش طلاق دا 
بس فكره موضوع عجبتني حببتي 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2012)

طبعا الكلام صحيح جدا 

أهم حاجة الشخص المناسب

هم الناس بس بتخاف من الزوج الاجنبى بسبب إختلاف الثقافة بين الزوجين


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اللى متتجوزش اجنبى تبقى غلطانه ​



لا مش شرط ممكن يكون اجنبى ويبقا مش كويس خالص بردو 
على حسب الشخصية وعلى حسب هما متفاهمين مع بعض ولا لا


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هما ليه بيبصوا من نحيه الطلاق بس
> الزواج مش كدا
> طب مافي عندنا ناس بتطلق
> هو بتفرق في نسبه الطلاق مش اكتر
> ...



اهو هتقولى ايه  ؟ هما واخدين فكرة ان المصرى مهما حصل بيحب الاستقرار ومش بيطلق مع ان فيه حالات طلاق بتحصل قدام عينيهم 
بس بردو المصرى مش بيطلق :mus13:

بصى هى تختلف على حسب الشخصية ممكن واحدة يكون المصرى هو الافضل ليها وواحدة تانية لا


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> طبعا الكلام صحيح جدا
> 
> أهم حاجة الشخص المناسب
> 
> هم الناس بس بتخاف من الزوج الاجنبى بسبب إختلاف الثقافة بين الزوجين



اه كلامك صح انتى قولتى اللى انا قولته تقريبا 
ان المهم انه يكون شخص مناسب ليها ومتفاهمين بغض النظر عن الجنسية 

طبعا لو فيه اختلاف جامد فى الثقافة لدرجة انهم مش متفاهمين ولا متفقين يبقا ده هيبقى جواز فاشل وبلاش منه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2012)

فيه مشكلة تانية 
هى مشكلة الجنسية للأولاد


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> فيه مشكلة تانية
> هى مشكلة الجنسية للأولاد



مش المشكلة ديه اتحلت فى مصر ؟ 
بس لو هما فى بلد اجنبى بياخدوا جنسية الدولة عادى ( فى الغالب يعنى )


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش المشكلة ديه اتحلت فى مصر ؟
> بس لو هما فى بلد اجنبى بياخدوا جنسية الدولة عادى ( فى الغالب يعنى )



على ما أعتقد لأة 

بدليل إن فيه محامين مخصوصين لزواج الاجانب

ممكن نتأكد من عبود


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> على ما أعتقد لأة
> 
> بدليل إن فيه محامين مخصوصين لزواج الاجانب
> 
> ممكن نتأكد من عبود



انا مش عارفه؟ , انا كنت سمعت انهم حلوا المشكلة وممكن ياخد جنسية الام , مش عارفه الكلام ده صح ؟ ولا ده فى حالة موت الاب بس ؟ 
نسأل عبود


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب ياريت مشاركة عبود تبقى هنا .....فى نفس الموضوع ....عشان أعرف أنا كمان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2012)

فيه مشكلة ثالثة !!!!
لو حصل طلاق بين المصرية و الاجنبى 
و كان عندهم عيل أو إثنين
من حق الاجنبى ياخد العيال و يسافر على بلده
و ديه مشكلة مش هينة 

أقصد إن لو واحدة عايزة تتزوج بأجنبى لازم هى تسافر هناك معاه

لكن فى مصر .....إذا حصلت مشكلة .....ح تتضرر جدا جدا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أكتوبر 2012)

الزوج المصرى وكذلك الزوجة المصرية سوف تجد خلافات كثيرة جدا فى الثقافة والعادات والتقاليد
مشاكل كتيرة سوف تاتى من الزواج من اجنبى او اجنبية رغم الجمال الكبير عند الاجانب


----------



## Critic (27 أكتوبر 2012)

انا مش قادر استوعب الزواج من حد غير جنسيتى !
حد لا فاهم اتربى ازاى ولا متفق معاه فى اعرافه ولا طريقة نظرته للامور ولا اى بتنجان !!
حتى اللغة مش واحدة , ده انا ممكن اتعصب لو حاولت افهم حد حاجة وفضل مش فاهم , اومال لو عايز افهم حد حاجة ومش عارف اترجمها او هو مش فاهمها اوى بسبب اختلاف اللغة هيحصلى ايه !
نو , والمقابلة انتهت خلاص يا انجيل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بلا اجنبي بلا صيني 
الراجل الشرقي طبعاااا,,,امال احنا هنكد على مين...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اللى متتجوزش اجنبى تبقى غلطانه ​



*انت بتقول فيها...صح و ستين صح و ابقي اغبي خلق الله لو غيرت رايي (هيحصل قهرا مش بكيفي)*

*انا بعد قطيع البقر الي شوفته (اقصد) كميه الرجاله و الشباب الي خارجه تحتفل بلعيد و اخلاقها و تصرفاتها و بعد ما شوفت خناقات الشوارع الي بتحصل كل يوم بعد التصادم بين العربيات و الشتيمه بشرف الام و بعد ما شوفت خناقات من الرجاله المصريين علي اسباب تافهه زي خروف العيد او طبيخ رمضان و بعد ما عرفت معدل الطلاق في مصر قد ايه و بعد ما شوفت الشاب لما بيحب بنت و بيتجوزها و بعدين يجي يعايرها في شرفها و يقولها ايه يضمن لي انك ما عرفتيش غيري اقولك و بكل فخر و راسي في عنان السماء الي ما تتجوزش اجنبي فعلا غلطانه و ستين غلطانه و انا اول الغلطانين طبعا*

*مش لانهم ملايكه*

*الملائكه لا تسكن الارض....عفوا....*

*لا ....لان الثقافه الغربيه في صف الست دا السبب الرئيسي لكل الخير هناك*

*ولان الست بعد الطلاق هناك بتكون اقوي و بتفتخر انها مطلقه و المجتمع سايبها في حالها مش ملاحقها زينا ولان الراجل امه بتربيه صح كمان*

*بتربيه انه يشارك الست في شغل البيت*

*بتربيه انه ما يشتمهاش في شرفها كل ما يجوا يتخانقوا خناقه زوجيه*

*بتربيه انه ما يذلهاش و يحجبها و يتجوز عليها*

*بتربيه انه الست اساس الكون و لازم يحترمها*

*بتربيه انه الست مش خدامه ابوه*

*بتربيه انه مش هياخد الست ينعم عليها و يحررها من لقب عانس و دوره في الحياه انه يؤكلها و يشربها و يشبعها جنسيا و بس ! هو جواز و لا وظيفه*؟

*بتربيه انها مش هتتصدر له و تروح تخطب له و انه لازم يكون راجل ابن راجل من ضهر راجل* *و يخطب لروحه*

*بتربيه علي انه الغيره المطلقه  العمياء و الشك الاعمي تخلف عقلي*

*انا غلطانه و ستين غلطانه*

*و بهيم الي يعتقد اننا ملايكه و الغرب شياطين او انهم ملايكه و احنا شياطين*

*ليس علينا كل العيب لاننا بشر...اصلنا كلنا واحد و هو قرد كبيييييييييييير من مليون سنه ههههههه...العيب جزء كبير منه يقع علي ثقافتنا الي ترجع للجاهليه و الجزء الاخر يرجع لعشق المصريين للتقاليد الجوفاء و المنظره الفارغه علي بعض و دا الي جايبنا الارض و جزء اخر يرجع للغطرسه و الغرور و عدم تحمل الراي الاخر بسهوله خاصه لو جاء من كائن ناقص كالمرأه *

*بس كدا انا جبت الخلاصه و دا راي غير قابل للنقاش*

*مش لانه منزل من السماء او كبرياء او غرور اعمي مني:love45:انا غلبانه اساسا...*

*لا اقتناع شديد و خلاصه تجربه حياه و لاني كمان تعبانه اوي نفسيا اليومين دول و عليا لود فظييييييييييع و غير قادره علي النقاش اساسا بجد والله *

*عزيزي الرجل الشرقي*

*كون زي ما انت لانك لا يمكن تتغير و استمتع لاخر دقيقه في عمرك بالشوز الي ماما حطها في رجلك و اشترهالك*

*الا و هي المرأه الشرقيه....*

*اوعي تتغير و محدش قالك اتغير و الا ميزان الكون هيختل*

*بس زي انت من حقك تتمسك بعاداتك من حقي برضه اني اعارض ما اراه غير منطقي فيها و من حقي ان اعارض ما عذبني منها و سلبني ادميتي*

*و سكتت شهرزاد عن الكلام المباح و غير المباح*

*سلام...*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

انتى كدا جبتى الخلاصة 
ميرسى شهرزاد يوووه قصدى 
ثروت ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا مش عارفه؟ , انا كنت سمعت انهم حلوا المشكلة وممكن ياخد جنسية الام , مش عارفه الكلام ده صح ؟ ولا ده فى حالة موت الاب بس ؟
> نسأل عبود




*و العيل ياخد الجنسيه المصريه ليه اساسا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من عدالتها ولا جمالها؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الله يرحم...*

*السعودي اليومين دول بينزل مصر و بيدلدل رجليه الاتنين علي الكنبه علي دماغ اي مصري *

*انا النهارده في المول شوفت اتنين خلجيين قاعدين في كافيه طلبوا طلبات و لما عرفوا انه فيه حد ادني(منينمم شارج) خرجوا و سابوا كل حاجه طلبوها بمنتهي العنتظه للجارسون*

*و واحده سعوديه بتتكلم معايا بمنتهي الاماره عشان ايه؟؟؟؟ دور في طابور السوبر ماركت كانه سوبر ماركت ابوها*

*وواحده سعوديه برضه ولا من الخليج عامتا دخلت تشتري سجاير و لما قالت للبياع عايزه كيس احطهم فيه قالها في الكاشير قالت له انتوا ما عندكوش اكياس يا حيوان يا مشوه(لانه عنده بهاق)*

ملحوظه انا لا اكتب شتائم انا اكتب فقط ما قالته لكي تروا كيف نعامل

*اذا كان السعودي او الخليجي بينزل عندنا و بيدلدل رجليه*

*و الامريكان نازلين شتيمه طول اليوم يا عرب يا عرب*

*و كذلك الاسرائيليين*

*يبقي عايزين العيل ياخد الجنسيه المصريه لييييييييه من اساسه ؟؟؟؟*

*عشان يتبهدل؟؟؟؟؟ و يتذل*

*ولا هي شعارات فارغه كلكم بترددوها من باب المنظره و بترددوها ك DEFENSE MECHANISM قدامي لاني بقول الحقيقه(ياما ناس زعقت فيا لاني بقول عيوب مصر) زي مصر احلي بلد في الدنيا و انا بحب مصر و مصر مافيش اجدع منها و الاسطوانات الي شبعنا منها في التي في و السينيما و الجرنال؟؟؟؟؟*

*كفايه بقي جنسيه ايه دي!و بلد ايه دييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي؟*

*هتقولولي يعني برا الي جنه دي جحيم و العيشه هناك مش سهله اوي(الكلام المعلب المحفوظ)* *و الحقيقه انه الدقون عايشه معززه مكرمه في اوروبا بس بيخزوا العين عشان الحسد*

*انا عارفه كل ما اقول الحقيقه الكانز تتفتح و الكلام الحمضان يطلع و اشم ريحته*

*جنسيه مصريه ايه حرام عليكوا اتقوا الله:shutup22:*

*سلام*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> طيب ياريت مشاركة عبود تبقى هنا .....فى نفس الموضوع ....عشان أعرف أنا كمان



عبود قالى انه ممكن ياخد الجنسية المصرية لو فى شهادة ميلاد مصرية طالعة من مصر او من اى قنصليه فى الغربة يعنى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و العيل ياخد الجنسيه المصريه ليه اساسا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من عدالتها ولا جمالها؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> [​




يعنى تبقى عايشة فى مكان و إتولدتى فيه ......و تحسى إنك غريبة .....ديه مصيبة كبيرة


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> فيه مشكلة ثالثة !!!!
> لو حصل طلاق بين المصرية و الاجنبى
> و كان عندهم عيل أو إثنين
> من حق الاجنبى ياخد العيال و يسافر على بلده
> ...



ديه ممكن طبعا تحصل ومعتقدش ان فرص جواز المصريات من اجنبى فى مصر عاليه يعنى ومعظمهم تقريبا بيسافروا بره مع اجوازهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عبود قالى انه ممكن ياخد الجنسية المصرية لو فى شهادة ميلاد مصرية طالعة من مصر او من اى قنصليه فى الغربة يعنى



يعنى يبقى عنده جنسيتين ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الزوج المصرى وكذلك الزوجة المصرية سوف تجد خلافات كثيرة جدا فى الثقافة والعادات والتقاليد
> مشاكل كتيرة سوف تاتى من الزواج من اجنبى او اجنبية رغم الجمال الكبير عند الاجانب



اكيد طبعا ممكن يحصل بس هما لو شايفين ان فيه اختلاف ثقافى كبير بينهم ومش قتدرين يتفاهموا خالص يبقا طبعا بلاش منه الجواز ده اصلا


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا مش قادر استوعب الزواج من حد غير جنسيتى !
> حد لا فاهم اتربى ازاى ولا متفق معاه فى اعرافه ولا طريقة نظرته للامور ولا اى بتنجان !!
> حتى اللغة مش واحدة , ده انا ممكن اتعصب لو حاولت افهم حد حاجة وفضل مش فاهم , اومال لو عايز افهم حد حاجة ومش عارف اترجمها او هو مش فاهمها اوى بسبب اختلاف اللغة هيحصلى ايه !
> نو , والمقابلة انتهت خلاص يا انجيل



ديه بترجع حسب الشخصية ياكريتك فيه ناس ممكن تتفاهم وتتفق مع الاجانب عادى وتفكيرهم يكون متقارب وفيه ناس لا 
ديه على حسب الشخصية نفسها وميولها وطريقة تفكيرها


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انت بتقول فيها...صح و ستين صح و ابقي اغبي خلق الله لو غيرت رايي (هيحصل قهرا مش بكيفي)*
> 
> *انا بعد قطيع البقر الي شوفته (اقصد) كميه الرجاله و الشباب الي خارجه تحتفل بلعيد و اخلاقها و تصرفاتها و بعد ما شوفت خناقات الشوارع الي بتحصل كل يوم بعد التصادم بين العربيات و الشتيمه بشرف الام و بعد ما شوفت خناقات من الرجاله المصريين علي اسباب تافهه زي خروف العيد او طبيخ رمضان و بعد ما عرفت معدل الطلاق في مصر قد ايه و بعد ما شوفت الشاب لما بيحب بنت و بيتجوزها و بعدين يجي يعايرها في شرفها و يقولها ايه يضمن لي انك ما عرفتيش غيري اقولك و بكل فخر و راسي في عنان السماء الي ما تتجوزش اجنبي فعلا غلطانه و ستين غلطانه و انا اول الغلطانين طبعا*
> 
> ...



ههههههه ياخراثى ياتروث انتى شايلة جامد يابنتى 
بصى انا شايفة ان مفيش حد كامل ,ممكن يكون اجنبى ويكون شخصية سيئة بردو 
ديه بترجع لشخصية الراجل نفسها , وحاجة كمان بترجع لشخصية البنت كمان 
يعنى ممكن واحدة بنت تشوف غيرة الراجل الشرقى الزيادة وشكه فيها ميزة وهى عايزاه كده ومتوافقة معاه جدا ومعجبة بيه 
عارفه هتقوليلى تبقا مريضة انا معاكى انها مريضة بس هى حرة 

وممكن واحدة تانية متكونش ابدا متفقة مع الصفة ديه فى الراجل الشرقى وتشوفها عيب مش ميزة وعلشان كده لو اتجوزت راجل شرقى هتتعذب زى ما الاولانية لو اتجوزت راجل اجنبى هتتعذب بردو لانها واحدة شايفة الراجل بجد لازم يغير مثلا ويشكمها ويحكمها زى مابيقولوا 

هى على حسب شخصية الراجل وشخصية البنت عايزة ايه فى الراجل 

وكل واحد ياكل على ضرسة معرفش يحصله ايه :fun_lol:

بالنسبة لموضوع الجنسية انا مش بتكلم دلوقتى فى مميزات وعيوب الجنسية المصرية 
انا قصدى انه علشان يدخل المدرسة فى مصر والجامعة وكده متهيألى لازم يكون معاه جنسية مصرية , وهى ديه المشكلة ده لو عايش فى مصر يعنى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*هههههههه مشعايزة اجنبى انا عايزة واحد اسيوى كورى او يابانى هههههه ومتقلقوش معظمهم مسيحين وعثاثيل ورمانسيين  ومتفتحين واللغه انا بتعلمها ليل نهار بسمع انمى يابانى ودراما كورى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ^_^ *
*بينى وبنينكم مبقتش متقبله الراجل الشرقى بتحكمانه و معاملته للست كانها حته من الاساس الا بالبيت دة غير ان كتير مش كله بيكن صايع وعارف نصف بنات البلد وفى رجاله مبتحترمش زوجاتهم يعنى تلاقى الراجل جنب مراته وبيمشى يعاكس فى البنات وكل شويه نقد نقد  ومروهومش غير كلام عن الستات  زى ما يكون اننا فسدناهم  الواحد انقهر واتحمل كتير خلينا مع الاجنبى مع ان االبنت مش ليها حتى حريه تختار حد اجنبى الا اذ كانت ليها عيله متفهمه مليون فى الميه*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *هههههههه مشعايزة اجنبى انا عايزة واحد اسيوى كورى او يابانى هههههه ومتقلقوش معظمهم مسيحين وعثاثيل ورمانسيين  ومتفتحين واللغه انا بتعلمها ليل نهار بسمع انمى يابانى ودراما كورى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ^_^ *
> *بينى وبنينكم مبقتش متقبله الراجل الشرقى بتحكمانه و معاملته للست كانها حته من الاساس الا بالبيت دة غير ان كتير مش كله بيكن صايع وعارف نصف بنات البلد وفى رجاله مبتحترمش زوجاتهم يعنى تلاقى الراجل جنب مراته وبيمشى يعاكس فى البنات وكل شويه نقد نقد  ومروهومش غير كلام عن الستات  زى ما يكون اننا فسدناهم  الواحد انقهر واتحمل كتير خلينا مع الاجنبى مع ان االبنت مش ليها حتى حريه تختار حد اجنبى الا اذ كانت ليها عيله متفهمه مليون فى الميه*



هههههههههه ركزى فى الكورى فيه منه قطع غيار 
لا بجد الكوريين ناس محترمة جدا واللى من كوريا الجنوبية غالبا بيكونا مسيحيين بجد وحقيقين فعلا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يعنى تبقى عايشة فى مكان و إتولدتى فيه ......و تحسى إنك غريبة .....ديه مصيبة كبيرة



و مصيبه ليه؟؟؟؟؟عادي

احنا جسد و روح

جسدي في مصر.... انما روحي .... لا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ديه ممكن طبعا تحصل ومعتقدش ان فرص جواز المصريات من اجنبى فى مصر عاليه يعنى ومعظمهم تقريبا بيسافروا بره مع اجوازهم


مش في مصر

لو هاجرتي او لو مولوده برا الا اذا كان اهلك من النوع الي لو راح المريخ مافيش فايده...


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> مش في مصر
> 
> لو هاجرتي او لو مولوده برا الا اذا كان اهلك من النوع الي لو راح المريخ مافيش فايده...



انتى عارفه ان المصرى هو المصرى فى اى مكان على وجه البسيطة :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه ياخراثى ياتروث انتى شايلة جامد يابنتى
> بصى انا شايفة ان مفيش حد كامل ,ممكن يكون اجنبى ويكون شخصية سيئة بردو
> ديه بترجع لشخصية الراجل نفسها , وحاجة كمان بترجع لشخصية البنت كمان
> يعنى ممكن واحدة بنت تشوف غيرة الراجل الشرقى الزيادة وشكه فيها ميزة وهى عايزاه كده ومتوافقة معاه جدا ومعجبة بيه
> ...



نانوس يا حبيبي انا قولت الملائكه لا تسكن الارض فيه اكتر من كدا واقعيه؟

اما علي المدرسه و الجامعه مش عايزه جنسيه مصريه

عايزه فلوس و دي بتعمل العجب

علي راي ثريا حلمي: بفلوسك ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه بفلوسك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انتى عارفه ان المصرى هو المصرى فى اى مكان على وجه البسيطة :fun_lol::fun_lol:



اه....هتقوليلي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

و دول ح تتفاهموا معاهم إزاى ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> و دول ح تتفاهموا معاهم إزاى ؟



الكوريين؟

انجلش....

انا بحب الكوريين اوي انا كمان و بحسهم احسن من اليابانيين و الصينيين و هما فعلا اطيب طبعا و خلقا علي فكره

بس الكوري الامريكي المولد اسهل في التفاهم معاه كمان علي فكره من الكوري القح الي مولود في كوريا هههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

> نانوس يا حبيبي انا قولت الملائكه لا تسكن الارض فيه اكتر من كدا واقعيه؟
> 
> اما علي المدرسه و الجامعه مش عايزه جنسيه مصريه
> 
> ...




مش عارفه انا كنت اسمع ان الطفل علشان يدخل مدرسة فى مصر لازم يكون معاه جنسية مصرية مش عارفه ؟

هههههههه بفلوسك وبمالك هتنول اللى فى بالك ( طير انت :fun_lol


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> الكوريين؟
> 
> انجلش....
> 
> ...



فعلا الكوريين شعب طيب جدا ومؤدب ومحترم الاسيوين عموما شعوب مؤدبة وفى حالها و stick to themselves ومش بيتدخلو فى حياة الناس ومش بتوع مشاكل عايزين يعيشوا بس ويسيبو الناس تعيش 
وعلشان كده هما من اكتر الجاليات المحبوبة فى بلاد الهجرة والدول ديه تقريبا مش هتقوم لو الاسيوين مشيوا منها 

انا تمنى اتجوز واحد كورى حقيقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه يا بنات بتشجعوا المنتج المستورد 
خليكم فى المحلى 
لحسن هيرفعوا عليكم قضية ههههههه​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بس اهلك يا انجل!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لحسن هيرفعوا عليكم قضية ههههههه​



الي عايز يعمل حاجه يعملها ههههههه انا شخصيا بسبب ازمات العالم السياسيه و الاقتصاديه بقيت شايفه كله زي بعضه و كله محصل بعضه  و كلها في الاخر متر في متر و قماش ابيض بعد عمر طويل


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> الي عايز يعمل حاجه يعملها ههههههه انا شخصيا بسبب ازمات العالم السياسيه و الاقتصاديه بقيت شايفه كله زي بعضه و كله محصل بعضه  و كلها في الاخر متر في متر و قماش ابيض بعد عمر طويل


ليه يا بنتى التشاؤم ده كله الحياه صدقينى مش مستهلة ​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> بس اهلك يا انجل!



اهلى بصى مش متقبلين الفكرة اوى , لكن لو كان الشخص كويس فعلا وهما حبوه حتى لو كان جنسية مش مصرية فهما مش هيعترضوا وخصوصا ان فيه فى عيلتنا حالات جواز من اجانب وناجحة جدا جدا


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه يا بنات بتشجعوا المنتج المستورد
> خليكم فى المحلى
> لحسن هيرفعوا عليكم قضية ههههههه​



اهم حاجة يكون ليه قطع غيار وضمان 7 سنين :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ليه يا بنتى التشاؤم ده كله الحياه صدقينى مش مستهلة ​



يا رب تتعدل...

يالا مش هحول focus الموضوع عليا انا


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اهم حاجة يكون ليه قطع غيار وضمان 7 سنين :fun_lol::fun_lol:


من الناحية دى اطمنى يا انجل ده متوفر اوووى 
وبارخص الاسعار ههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> من الناحية دى اطمنى يا انجل ده متوفر اوووى
> وبارخص الاسعار ههههههه​



طيب هاتى 2 كيلو ههههههههه:new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب هاتى 2 كيلو ههههههههه:new6::new6:


من عنيا يا قلبى انتى تؤمرى بس 
وعليهم كيلو زيادة من عندى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بلا اجنبي بلا صيني
> الراجل الشرقي طبعاااا,,,امال احنا هنكد على مين...



عندك حق اصلهم ادمنوا خلاص جرعة النكد اللى بياخدوها مننا :new6::new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> من عنيا يا قلبى انتى تؤمرى بس
> وعليهم كيلو زيادة من عندى ​



طيب الكيلو الزيادة ده اودية فين ؟ اقليه ولا اشويه ؟ :new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب الكيلو الزيادة ده اودية فين ؟ اقليه ولا اشويه ؟ :new6::new6:


اتصدقى بيه للغلابة 
:new6::new6:
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بس الاجنبى غبى شوية :fun_lol:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بس الاجنبى غبى شوية :fun_lol:



اه و بتكتبي علي لاب توب اخترعه هو و صنعه الاسيوي ههههههههههههههه و انتي مجرد مستهلك


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بس الاجنبى غبى شوية :fun_lol:



هما الاجانب مش اغبيا هما عندهم system اتعودوا عليه متعودش انه يحصل لخبطة فى ال system ده لان البلد ماشية كده من سنين علشان كده مش بيعرف يتصرف لما حاجة تحصل غلط وتوقف ال system اللى هو اتعود عليه يعنى مش بيعرفوا to sneak around اى حاجة مش بيعرفوا يلفوا حواليها ويحلوها بأى طريقة لانه اتعود انه يكون فىه نظام معين بخطوات معينة 1234 كده يعنى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> اه و بتكتبي علي لاب توب اخترعه هو و صنعه الاسيوي ههههههههههههههه و انتي مجرد مستهلك



ديه ملهاش دعوة بالغباء

هم منظمين 
هم بيستغلوا قدرات أى حد
لكن ذكاء نووووووووووووووو
ليه 
شوفتى المصرى لما بيروح هناك بيعمل إيه ؟
بيبقى أشطر واحد فيهم بسهولة جدا
د. مجدى يعقوب
د. زويل 
و غيرهم كتير

عندهم بأة تلاقى واحد أهبل .....ممكن يخترعلك الذرة ...............إزاى بأة 
لأنهم بيستغلوا قدراته مش ذكاؤه 

ما يمنعش إن إحنا عندنا عالم أغبية برضوا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هما الاجانب مش اغبيا هما عندهم system اتعودوا عليه متعودش انه يحصل لخبطة فى ال system ده لان البلد ماشية كده من سنين علشان كده مش بيعرف يتصرف لما حاجة تحصل غلط وتوقف ال system اللى هو اتعود عليه يعنى مش بيعرفوا to sneak around اى حاجة مش بيعرفوا يلفوا حواليها ويحلوها بأى طريقة لانه اتعود انه يكون فىه نظام معين بخطوات معينة 1234 كده يعنى



أيوة هو دا قصدى .

الله يفتح عليكى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

طب ماشي احنا اذكياء و الحضاره الفرعونيه تدل علي ذكاء الشعب الحاد فعلا و شاهد عليه للابد(بتكلم جد)

و لكن سؤال برئ

ليه احنا عاله علي العالم و مش بنصنع و فاضيين للهايفه زي الحجاب و النقاب و الخلافات السياسيه و التحرش و لبس الستات و الاشاعات

مش دا غباء و تخلف برضه؟

انا ما قولتش انه كل الاجانب اذكياء لان الامريكان بالذات مخ سمكه بس دا ما يمنعش انه فيه اجناس ذكيه جدا زي اليابانيين و الالمان

سؤالي البرئ بقي

ما اخترعناش ليه شئ في التكنولوجي الحديثه و عايشين عاله علي العالم و حتي الزراعه مش بنزرع

سؤال مشروع جدا و ما يزعلش حد؟

سؤال تاني اختي العزيزه جدا

ايه هو مفهومك للغباء؟

تعريفك ليه ايه؟

علي فكره

فيه فرق بين الذكاء و الفهلوه

حل المشاكل بغير خطواتها الصحيحه فهلوه مش ذكاء لانه بيؤدي لنتائج غير محسوبه و مصايب

سلام


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

تفتكروا ليه البنات بتفضل الاجنبى فعلا لانه متحرر ومش هيكتم نفسها 
ولا هى عاوزة تجرب حاجة جديدة 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> طب ماشي احنا اذكياء و الحضاره الفرعونيه تدل علي ذكاء الشعب الحاد فعلا و شاهد عليه للابد
> 
> و لكن سؤال برئ
> 
> ...



ما بلاش السؤال الأول دا لحسن يتقفل الموضوع 

أما السؤال التانى : 
الغبى هو اللى مش بيفهم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

انا عارفه انه كلامي مش بيعجب الكل ابدا ههههههههههههههه و كلامي في الممنوع دوما

بس بقول الحقيقه

و انا دوما ممزقه بين ارضاء الاخرين و السكوت و ارضاء ذاتي و فتح فمي لدرجه انه ماما عايزاني ابطل عادتي السيئه الا و هي الصراحه

و لكني اميل دوما لارضاء نفسي و ضميري اولا حتي لو جيه علي دماغي

الغبي يا سيدتي الفاضله هو من يترك العمل و الانتاج و البناء و يتجه للامور الثانويه مثل التحرش و الستات و نكتب ايه في دستورنا ههههههههه

مش كدا ولا ايه؟

الغبي هو لما الالة بتاعته تعطل يخترع خطوات لاصلاحها بدل الرجوع للمانيوال...

انا مش بحتقر المصريين في كلامي زي ما ناس كتير في الحياه اليوميه اتهموني

انا بقول الكلام دا غيرة عليهم من كلام الاخرين عليهم و هما للاسف مش عايزين يسمعوا و مش حاسين ابدا و اسهل حاجه عندهم هي كلمه اسكت..... سواء قالها بالفم او الفعل و قد حدثت لي فعلا...

بس كدا

نرجع للموضوع تاني  و لو ان كل الي بقوله بيصب فيه لاني بجيب اصل المشكله فين

سلام


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههه ياجماعة ذكاء ايه وغباء ايه بس هو احنا عاملين الموضوع نكشف على قواهم العقلية ؟ وماله الزوج الغبى ؟ ده مريح جدا امال يبقا ذكى ويقرفك فى الرايحة والجاية ؟ :fun_lol::fun_lol:
انا فى نظرى ان الذكاء والغباء لا يقتصر على شعب معين وفى نظرى ان الذكاء الحقيقى هو كيفية استخدام الامكانيات الموجودة معايا فى صنع المستحيلات والانجازات حتى لو كانت امكانيات محدودة 

كفاية بقا كلام عن الذكاء والغباء :flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تفتكروا ليه البنات بتفضل الاجنبى فعلا لانه متحرر ومش هيكتم نفسها
> ولا هى عاوزة تجرب حاجة جديدة
> ​



اصل فيه موديلات جديدة نزلت منهم واحنا عايزين نجربها :new6::new6:

لا البنت مش عايزة اجنبى علشان هو اجنبى , انا هتكلم عن نفسى البنت عايزة شخص يحترمها ويحترم ادميتها وينظر ليها على انها انسان كامل مش اداة لمتعته وتفريغ شهواته وانجاب الاطفال وبس 
انما شريك مساوى ليه فى الانسانية 
لو لقت الصفات ديه فى المصرى او فى اى كائن من كوكب زحل هتتجوزه :t17:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اصل فيه موديلات جديدة نزلت منهم واحنا عايزين نجربها :new6::new6:
> 
> لا البنت مش عايزة اجنبى علشان هو اجنبى , انا هتكلم عن نفسى البنت عايزة شخص يحترمها ويحترم ادميتها وينظر ليها على انها انسان كامل مش اداة لمتعته وتفريغ شهواته وانجاب الاطفال وبس
> انما شريك مساوى ليه فى الانسانية
> لو لقت الصفات ديه فى المصرى او فى اى كائن من كوكب زحل هتتجوزه :t17:


اه ده اللى انا عاوزة اقوله مش شرط يبقى اجنبى علشان تتوافر فيه الشروط دى لانه انسان زيه زيى المصرى فى الشهوة اكيد الصفات دى مش مقتصرة على الاجنبى بس اكيد فى مصريين كتير كدا بيقدروا الست وبيحترموها ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انا عارفه انه كلامي مش بيعجب الكل ابدا ههههههههههههههه و كلامي في الممنوع دوما
> 
> بس بقول الحقيقه
> 
> ...



بصى أنا مقتنعة إن كلامك صح 

لكن 

فيه حاجة

مش الكل أذكياء و لا الكل أغبياء

لكن بطبيعة عملى إتعاملت مع الاجانب و مع المصريين

المصريين مشكلتهم الخوف و الروتين 

و الاجانب مشكلتهم الغباء

الاجنبى تتعاملى معاه ..............تحسى إنه ما بيفهمش خالص ...........و مش بيعترف إنه غلطان مهما حدث 

هو صح و المصريين كلهم غلط 

هو فى داخله بيحتقر المصريين و العرب و بيعتبرهم زبالة :fun_oops:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه ياجماعة ذكاء ايه وغباء ايه بس هو احنا عاملين الموضوع نكشف على قواهم العقلية ؟ وماله الزوج الغبى ؟ ده مريح جدا امال يبقا ذكى ويقرفك فى الرايحة والجاية ؟ :fun_lol::fun_lol:
> انا فى نظرى ان الذكاء والغباء لا يقتصر على شعب معين وفى نظرى ان الذكاء الحقيقى هو كيفية استخدام الامكانيات الموجودة معايا فى صنع المستحيلات والانجازات حتى لو كانت امكانيات محدودة
> 
> كفاية بقا كلام عن الذكاء والغباء :flowers:


دا الغباء وحش أوى أوى 
تقولى له صباح الخير.............. يقولك و إنتى مالك


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه ده اللى انا عاوزة اقوله مش شرط يبقى اجنبى علشان تتوافر فيه الشروط دى لانه انسان زيه زيى المصرى فى الشهوة اكيد الصفات دى مش مقتصرة على الاجنبى بس اكيد فى مصريين كتير كدا بيقدروا الست وبيحترموها ​



اكيد طبعا فيه مصريين بيحترموا المرأة وبيحترموا زوجاتهم جدا 
بس لازم نعترف ان فيه مشكلة فى طريقة تربية الراجل المصرى وبالتالى فيه مشكلة فى طريقة تفكيره ومعاملته للمرأة ده بشكل عادم 
مع وجود استثناءات طبعا


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> دا الغباء وحش أوى أوى
> تقولى له صباح الخير.............. يقولك و إنتى مالك



كويس انه مش بيقولك وكمان بتقوليلى صباح الخير طراااااااااخ :new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اكيد طبعا فيه مصريين بيحترموا المرأة وبيحترموا زوجاتهم جدا
> بس لازم نعترف ان فيه مشكلة فى طريقة تربية الراجل المصرى وبالتالى فيه مشكلة فى طريقة تفكيره ومعاملته للمرأة ده بشكل عادم
> مع وجود استثناءات طبعا
> ​




المشكلة فى تربيته دى 
مش عارفة ايه السر فى ان الرجل واخد فكرة ان الست 
زى العبدة كلمته تمشى عليها حتى لو غلط ومينفعش تراجعه فيها 
وطلباته تتنفذ من غير نقاش 
ولو جيتى انت طلبتى طلب مشروع ومن حقك 
يقولك الستات ملهاش الحق تعمل اى حاجة 
كان الست دى اتخلقت علشان تسمع الكلام وتطيع الرجل وبس 
وملهاش عقل تفكر بيه وتتناقش فى امور تخص حياتها 
الظاهر اننا محتاجين معجزة تغيير فكر الرجل المصرى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كويس انه مش بيقولك وكمان بتقوليلى صباح الخير طراااااااااخ :new6::new6:


والمصيبة كمان لو هو جيه وقلهالك ورديتى وقلتى صباح النور يقولك وكمان بتردى عليا وبرده 
طرااااااااااخ ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كويس انه مش بيقولك وكمان بتقوليلى صباح الخير طراااااااااخ :new6::new6:



:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> والمصيبة كمان لو هو جيه وقلهالك ورديتى وقلتى صباح النور يقولك وكمان بتردى عليا وبرده
> طرااااااااااخ ​



لأ تبقى غلطانة لو رديتى عليه صباح النور 

أقصد لمو أخذه تستاهلى :fun_oops:


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> المشكلة فى تربيته دى
> مش عارفة ايه السر فى ان الرجل واخد فكرة ان الست
> زى العبدة كلمته تمشى عليها حتى لو غلط ومينفعش تراجعه فيها
> وطلباته تتنفذ من غير نقاش
> ...



مشكلته فى طريقة التربية من البداية اللى بتديله مميزات لا لشئ الا انه راجل 
يعنى مش مهم يكون ناجح مش مهم يكون مفيد للحياة بس هو علشان راجل فهو احسن بردو من اخته البنت الناجحة المتعملة المثقفة اللى دماغها توزن بلد ده ممكن كمان علشان هو اخوها الراجل رغم انه فاشل على جميع المستويات يتحكم فيها وفى مستقبلها وجوزاها وشغلها وخروجها ودخولها وحاجات كتير 

الرجولة رخصة فى المجتمع لحاجات كتير غلط 
علشان كده الراجل اتربى على انه الافضل واللى بيفهم اكتر من اى ست فى جميع الاحوال حتى لو كان هو شخصيا فاشل ومش بيعرف يفكر 
وده طبعا بتساعد فى ترسيخه الام نفسها اللى بتفرق فى المعاملة بين البنت والولد وبتخلى بنتها خدامة لاخوها وبتسمح لابنها يتحكم فى حياة اخته لمجرد انه راجل :t17:


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> والمصيبة كمان لو هو جيه وقلهالك ورديتى وقلتى صباح النور يقولك وكمان بتردى عليا وبرده
> طرااااااااااخ ​



الطراخ جايه جايه فى جميع الاحوال :fun_lol:
كل طراخ وانتى طيبة :new6::new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مشكلته فى طريقة الترية من البداية اللى بتديله مميزات لا لش الا ان راجل
> يعنى مش مهم يكون ناجح مش مهم يكون مفيد للحياة بس هو علشان راجل فهو احسن بردو من اخته البنت الناجحة المتعملة المثقفة اللى دماغها توزن بلد ده ممكن كمان علشان هو اخوها الراجل رغم انه فاشل على جميع المستويات يتحكم فيها وفى مستقبلها وجوزاها وشغلها وخروجها ودخولها وحاجات كتير
> 
> الرجولة رخصة فى المجتمع لحاجات كتير غلط
> ...



بس يا جماعة الكلام دا كان زمان


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بس يا جماعة الكلام دا كان زمان



تختلف النسب ياايرينى عن زمان لكن المشكلة لازالت قائمة 
بس انا اعرف ناس كتير , البنت مش بتنزل من البيت الا لو اخوها مثلا موافق على لبسها وطريقة مكياجها 
هتقوليلى خوف . اه ممكن يكون خوف وممكن يكون مجرد تحكم 
مع انه لو خوف ده بردو مش يديله الحق انه يقرر انها مش هتنزل باللبس ده لانه مش موافق عليه هو ممكن ينصح وهى لو كبيرة و adult يعنى ناضجة خلاص هى تختار وتقرر وتتحمل العواقب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تختلف النسب ياايرينى عن زمان لكن المشكلة لازالت قائمة
> بس انا اعرف ناس كتير , البنت مش بتنزل من البيت الا لو اخوها مثلا موافق على لبسها وطريقة مكياجها
> هتقوليلى خوف . اه ممكن يكون خوف وممكن يكون مجرد تحكم
> مع انه لو خوف ده بردو مش يديله الحق انه يقرر انها مش هتنزل باللبس ده لانه مش موافق عليه هو ممكن ينصح وهى لو كبيرة و adult يعنى ناضجة خلاص هى تختار وتقرر وتتحمل العواقب



أنا عارفة إن دا بيحصل 

بس بيحصل فى أماكن شعبية أوى أوى

و المسالة عندهم مش خوف على البنت

لأة 

المسألة خوف من البنت 

منها مش عليها


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> الطراخ جايه جايه فى جميع الاحوال :fun_lol:
> كل طراخ وانتى طيبة :new6::new6:


وانتى طيبة يا انجل 
وزغرطى يا ام صلاح جاية جاية الطرااااخ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> هو فى داخله بيحتقر المصريين و العرب و بيعتبرهم زبالة :fun_oops:



و ايه السبب

مش تصرفاتنا برضه؟

كفايه اوي الي حصل بعد الفيلم المسئ و دا عايز لوحده موضوع

هل التكسير و الحرق حلول؟

نفسنا في موضوع عن الامور دي يا جماعه من فضلكم

سلام


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> و ايه السبب
> 
> مش تصرفاتنا برضه؟
> 
> ...



ما هو أنا متفقة معاكى

و لو فتحنا أسباب الموضوع دا .....ح يتقفل بعد نصف ساعة 

عشان ح نجيب سيرة اللى بالى بالك .....و دا ممنوع فى المنتدى:flowers:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ما هو أنا متفقة معاكى
> 
> و لو فتحنا أسباب الموضوع دا .....ح يتقفل بعد نصف ساعة
> 
> عشان ح نجيب سيرة اللى بالى بالك .....و دا ممنوع فى المنتدى:flowers:



ما فهمتش مين الي بالي بالك و ايه الممنوع هنا لاني غايبه بقالي وقت بس ما علينا ههههههههههههه

قولت الي عندي يا زمن و مش هقول تاني

و اهو.... قولت الي في نفسي كله و شتت لننوستي موضوعها غصبن عني لانه موضوع متشابك

خلاص...نرجع للموضوع  تاني و اراهنك انه الشباب الي بيقروا يا بيضحكوا و بيقولوا كلمه و انتوا فيكوا ايه يستاهل يا شرقيات(نظريه لا تعايرني ولا اعايرك) يا اما هيتهمونا بالمبالغه الفارغه و اننا سبب الهم كله و مش حاسين ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ما فهمتش مين الي بالي بالك و ايه الممنوع هنا لاني غايبه بقالي وقت بس ما علينا ههههههههههههه
> 
> قولت الي عندي يا زمن و مش هقول تاني
> 
> ...


ده الطبيعى يا ثروت هتلاقى الشباب بيقولوا 
مطلعين فينا كل العيوب كانكم خالين من العيوب كالعادة هيظلمونا احنا ويقولوا اننا معقدين الامور وانها ابسط من كدا 
لكن علشان ميقولوش علينا مبالغين اكيد مش كل الرجالة المصريين كدا احنا بنقول جزء هو يمكن الاغلبية لكن مش الكل 
وكمان علشان ميقولوش اننا مفناش عيوب وكمان فى بنات بتعشق النكد وهى اللى مسئولة عن جو البيت وبرده جزء مش الكل ​


----------



## Strident (28 أكتوبر 2012)

1- للامانة هو معظم الرجال المصريين نظرتهم للمرأة دونية وOppressive فعﻻً
2- الاجنبي بالتأكيد في العموم يحترم المرأة كانسان كامل مساوي له اكتر من المصري
3- اللي تﻻقي اجنبي ومتفقة معاه في منظومة القيم (مثﻻً: مفيش طﻻق) تتجوزه طبعاً  وماتعيشش في مصر...هو انتي متجوزة اجنبي عشان تفضلي قاعدة في نفس ال******** ؟

4- جوسبل اوف تروث....انا متفق معاكي في كلللل حاجة عن الرجالة المصريين

5- فيه استثناءات فينا كرجالة....بس كل المنفتحين واللي بيفهموا اللي اعرفهم قرفوا من البلد ومن باقي "الرجالة" الناقصين...ومش طايقين يقعدوا في البلد ومعظمهم سافر او بيحاول...


----------



## Strident (28 أكتوبر 2012)

كنت لسه باقول لانجل امبارح....ان الرجل الشرقي ظلم المرأة الشرقية مرتين...مرة لما قمعها وخﻻها اقل منه...والتانية لما اقنعها ان كده طبيعي وانها المفروض تبقى مبسوطة...

فبقت الست تطلع ومتخيلة المعاناة اللي هي فيها دي قمة النعمة...
ودي اسوأ حاجة ممكن تعملها في بني ادم...


وعشان تعرفي ان معظم الشباب ﻻ يحتمل مساواة المرأة به كانسان حقيقي...

اسأليهم الاسئلة دي:

1- هل المرأة ناقصة بدون زواج؟ هل هي اقل من المرأة المتزوجة؟ طب وهل الرجل غير المتزوج اقل من الرجل المتزوج؟

2- لو هتاخد قرار مهم....هل مستعد تسمع راي مخالف من زوجتك، خصوصاً لو طلعتك غلطان؟ وﻻ الكلمة الاخيرة ﻻزم ليك، او على الاقل، بسماح منك؟


----------



## girgis2 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*
بالرغم اني كاره أكتب أي حاجة في موضوع زي كدة لأنه مليء بالعصبية والاهانات والنرفزة على الراجل المصري دا غير انه أصبح موضوع مش محدد على حاجة معينة دلوقتي !!

لكن أنا عايز أعلق على حاجة يا أخ جوني**
وسبب تعليقي انك حددت حاجة معينة وهي:*



> وعشان تعرفي ان معظم الشباب ﻻ يحتمل مساواة المرأة به كانسان حقيقي...
> 
> اسأليهم الاسئلة دي:
> 
> ...


*آدي اجاباتي لكن هرجع وأقولك ان المسألة مش مساواة بس
المسألة مسألة حرية كمان
والمسئولية الحقيقية لابد يكون معاها حرية (ولكن مقيدة بنسبة)
وبتختلف النسبة دي من شخص لآخر ومن جيل لآخر ومن مجتمع لآخر وهكذا

ومش شرط ان فيه اختلاف في النسبة دي يبقى الاختلاف ده هو سر تقدم أو تخلف الشعوب
لأن السر في التعليم ونظامه
هل هو نظام مش بيبخل بالمعلومة وبيكتشف القدرات والكفاءات اللي في كل دارس وبيعرف يستغلها صح وبيبدع فيها ولا لأ ؟؟
سعتها العلم نفسه هيكون متعة
**الموضوع معقد جدااا

هديلك مثال للحرية...........
**أنا - ولله الحمد - لسه ماتجوزتش
لكن تخيلت نفسي اني أب وشايف ابني أو بنتي كبر وعايز ياخد قرار مصيري لحياته وأنا بحكم خبرتي شايف انه مش صح (وقد أكون مخطيء)
فلو حكموا رأيهم وطلعوا مخطئين وجات العواقب على دماغهم
هتقولي طبعاااا انهم أحرار طالما هما كبروا ونضجوا يتحملوا العواقب
موافقك بس تفتكر أنا هل هكون مبسوط ؟؟
طبعاااا أنا معرفش الغربيين هما بيربوا أبنائهم ازاي بس دا ممكن يكون منظومة كاملة داخل فيها ثقافة المجتمع والنظام الحاكم نفسه مش الأسرة بس

خد مثال تاني .........
بالنسبة لحرية اللبس (بالنسبة للست)
أي ست ماشية في الشارع أنا مليش دعوة بيها
لكن لو الست دي مراتي فهل مغيرش عليها ؟؟
هتقولي مثلاااا مينفعش تخلي الغيرة مبرر عشان تتحكم في لبسها
هقولك المسألة مش مسألة تحكم ولكن دي مشاعر ناتجة عن حب واهتمام متبادل ومينفعش تقولي أنسى الغيرة

بس طبعاااا في النهاية بسبب ان الغرب آخر حاجة عندهم بيفكروا فيها هي اللبس فممكن لا تقتنع برضة بكلامي
أوممكن  تأفور معايا في الكلام وتقولي: لبسها نقاب أو متنزلهاش من بيتك أحسن  (وطبعاااا دا كلام بالنسبة ليا مش مظبوط ومش في دماغي أصلاااا وسعتها هتكون اهانة لتفكيري)

طبعاااا أنا بفترض الحوار عشان عارف الأفكار أو بعضها بتقول آيه بالظبط

*​


----------



## Critic (28 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب يا جماعة الراجل المصرى متنيل بستين نيلة اوى كدة , واجعين دماغكوا ليه ؟
 ما تتجوزا واحد اجنبى من غير ما تقطعوا فروته بالشكل المبالغ فيه ولا التعميم ده !


----------



## Strident (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جرجس:

انا عندي رد لكﻻمك على فكرة 

بس انا هاسيبك لانجل بقى هي هترد كويس 

هو بس النقطة الاولى اللي ﻻزم اعلق عليها انا....انت ليه خلطت نظرة المجتمع والاحتياجات الجنسية...بان المرأة ناقصة او كاملة بدون زواج؟

خﻻص هاسيبك لانجل بقى بس نصيحة راجع تعليقك


----------



## girgis2 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> جرجس:
> 
> انا عندي رد لكﻻمك على فكرة
> 
> ...



*
يعني أنا بجاوب عليك أنت وبتكلم معاك أنت وأنت تقولي أنجل هترد كويس ؟؟!!!

طيب والله كويس منك !!!

**على فكرة أنا علقت على كلامك لأني حسيت ان كلامك محدد وهادي شوية ولو كنت عايز أرد كنت رديت على أي حد تاني

بس واضح ان حتى دي أنا كنت فيها غلطان ومكنش المفروض أدخل نفسي في مهاترات زي كدة أصلاااا

هو الموضوع ده واضح انه أحادي

بالنسبة لسؤالك أنا مش بخلط لكن المجتمع ده مش راجل وست برضة ونظرتهم للي مش متجوز بتكون كدة ؟؟

شكرااا لذوقك
تسجيل خروج من الحوار معاك ومن الموضوع كله 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ياجماعة بقولكوا ايه انا بجد تعبت 
انا اصلا مش عامله الموضوع علشان نقارن بين المصرى والاجنبى انا عاملاه علشان اتكلم فى نقطة وهى الطلاق 
وقولت اكتر من مرة مش بقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااارن 
لكن ازاى ؟ لازم ندخل المواضيع فى بعضها ونتخانق والموضوع يتقفل 
انا سايبه الموضوع اعملو فيه اللى انتو عايزينه 
سلام


----------



## Strident (28 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> يعني أنا بجاوب عليك أنت وبتكلم معاك أنت وأنت تقولي أنجل هترد كويس ؟؟!!!
> 
> طيب والله كويس منك !!!
> ...



انا مش فاهم خدت الموضوع على اعصابك ليه...

ارحم اكاونتي....انا حاولت ابعد عن المناقشة عشان الاكونت ورم من الفصل خﻻص بسبب التعبير عن رايي....


----------



## Strident (28 أكتوبر 2012)

انا معرفش ايه اللي ضايقك بصراحة بس امام الجميع اعتذر عنه مهما كان...


----------



## Strident (28 أكتوبر 2012)

وملحوظة: انا كنت اقصد بنظرة المجتمع لغير المتزوجة انها "بايرة" وبيمارس عليها ضغوط....وماجاش في بالي احتياجات جنسية خالص!


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جونى انا مزعلتش منك اساسا علشان تعتذر 
ولازعلت من تروث بردو علشان تفهمش انى زعلانة منها 
اوكى ؟
معلش بعد اذنكوا هقفل الموضوع لانه اخد منحنى تانى خالص 
وشكرا على حسن تعاونكم :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*يغلق بحسب رغبة صاحبة الموضوع
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

